# Oklahoma Joe Bronco sealant



## JBinGB (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello all! I placed an order for a Oklahoma Joe Bronco today! It was on sale for a little over $250.

I noticed some people complain the joint where the two buckets meet sometimes leaks. I have been considering using some red RTV silicone sealant made for fireplaces when assembling to seal the joint.

Would that be a good idea?


----------



## bregent (Jun 19, 2021)

Mine never leaked at all around that joint. I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 19, 2021)

Definitely seal up that joint as you will lose smoke and heat at the joint. I know this because I have the Okie Joe highland.


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 22, 2021)

I'd just let some creosote build up like on a WSM. It should seal itself.


----------



## JeffB1961 (Jul 3, 2021)

my bronco is supposed to be delivered wednesday and i'm aware of the leaks around the drum halves and i don't want it leaking on our new deck i built last summer . just my opinion but i DESPISE the the look of red RTV on grills , was gonna use gasket tape but i saw slowhands video and he used 1/4 inch washers on the underside so my cheap butt is gonna try that . he mentions it about 60 seconds into this video . i'm sure wider tape or better placement of the tap would have worked ..... but washers are much cheaper . take care , jeff


----------



## JBinGB (Jul 3, 2021)

JeffB1961 said:


> my bronco is supposed to be delivered wednesday and i'm aware of the leaks around the drum halves and i don't want it leaking on our new deck i built last summer . just my opinion but i DESPISE the the look of red RTV on grills , was gonna use gasket tape but i saw slowhands video and he used 1/4 inch washers on the underside so my cheap butt is gonna try that . he mentions it about 60 seconds into this video . i'm sure wider tape or better placement of the tap would have worked ..... but washers are much cheaper . take care , jeff




I've had a burn in and two cooks on my bronco so far. You are right, it leaks oil at the bolt holes but surprisingly it doesn't leak smoke. I am very impressed with how well it holds temps.

A word of advice though, use a hardwood briquette and not Kingsford blue bag. Please trust me


----------



## ejohn5981 (Aug 14, 2021)

I bought some lava lock 1/2" x 1 /8"  it is a high temp gasket on Amazon and put it between the top and bottom drums.


----------



## JeffB1961 (Aug 14, 2021)

yep , it is amazing how consistently it holds temp . i can get about 10 hours at 250-260 on one load of  wally world charcoal , about half a 16lb bag . 
i'll probably end up doing the lava lock too .


----------

